# hermie?



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 6, 2006)

I was wondering, I have a lowrider in the flower garden out front and 6 ak47 clones out back. I have been watching the lowrider since birth and she's a she, I went to check on her yesterday and I see that somehow she's producing seeds, she never looked hermie, i only saw white hairs, and buds untill yesterday when i noticed pods that have seeds in them. I'm not too worried about the lowrider, i'm more concerened about my 6 ak's. What are the chances that they will be full of seeds. I never noticed any pollen on my lowrider, ever, or banana sacks. Could theese seeds just be stress seeds?


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 6, 2006)

is it possible that it was pollinated buy a male or hermie plant from somewhere near by?   i know where i use to live there is ditch weed scattered around the county.  i dont know how far the pollen will travel outdoors but i would imagine pretty far.   ive never grown outdoors before so maybe wait for a better response....seems to make sense to me though.


----------



## Hick (Aug 7, 2006)

mj pollen is usually "windborn" or transferred by wind/air currents, and can pollinate plants a mile or more away. It can be transported via "you", insects,, or pets. 
Hermies appearing well into flowering can be tough buggers to spot. They usually don't appear as typical male "flowers" like most pictures show. But as a very small, yellow 'banana' in among the female pistils, calyxs.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 7, 2006)

I think that lowrider is probably a hermie then, its almost done flowering, should i just chop it down or let it finish? Does a female have to be flowering to be affected by pollen or can they be affected while still in veg?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 7, 2006)

In veg pollenation should not be a concern, but prior to flowering. Wipe down everything With a water/bleach mix. only 4 capfuls of bleach per gallon of water, will "disenfect"  and remove any "stray" pollen left.

Edit: oops OD grower. Yep chop any males or hermies in the vicinity. O'wise they will pollenate the others. 
With the LowRyder, I'd isolate it and let it finish out. Esp. if its that close to being done.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the info hick/mutt. Another ? can mj be affected by hemp? There is a massive industrial hemp farm about 5km from my grow site. Will hemp pollen affect mj, if so that could be why the lowrider is seeded.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 7, 2006)

Yep, betcha 10-1 thats your troubles. All hemp is is MJ with minute amounts of THC. Basically Head-ache weed. No High. So those seeds you got on those buds are probably worthless.
If thats your OD envirnoment. might want to move things indoors next grow.


----------



## DillaWilla (Aug 7, 2006)

Isnt it possible that what PTBO is seeing are swollen calyxes and not seed pods???  Just a thought???


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 7, 2006)

there are seeds in the pods i checked, I cut it down today anyway, other than the lowermost buds the trichs are half clear half brown.


----------



## DillaWilla (Aug 8, 2006)

word, enjoy the smoke!!!


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 9, 2006)

smoke a little extra for me.......good job but sorry to hear about the seeds.


----------

